# مشروع تعريب المصطلحات العلمية.. شاركنا



## مسلم عقلاني (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

منذ فترة طويلة وأنا أتسائل لماذا لا ندرس العلم بلغتنا العربية؟ فكل الأمم - حتى اليهود - يدرسون العلم بلغاتهم.

إذا لماذا لا نقوم نحن أيضا بترجمة العلم إلى لغتنا. 

وجدت الكثيرمن المحاولات فعلا ولكنها محاولات فردية للأسف. كما أن هناك مشكلة رئيسية تواجه كل مترجم للعلم وهي عدم الإتفاق على مصطلحات عربية مقابلة للمصطلحات الأجنبية فكل مترجم يستخدم مصطلحات مختلفة.

لذا رأيت أن الخطوة الأولى هي بناء موسوعة للمصطلحات العلمية في اللغات المختلفة تشتمل على المصطلح العربي وصفحة تعريفية له.

وقد شرعت بالفعل في تصميم موقع على الشبكة ليحتوي هذه الموسوعة.

ولكن بالطبع الموقع بمفرده لن يجدي نفعا. فلا بد من مشاركة كل الحريصين على اللغة العربية في الترجمة وإضافة الصفحات التعريفية.

لذا أرجو أن تشاركوا في المشروع وتساعدوني في نشره.


----------



## مسلم عقلاني (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*الهدف من المشروع*

الهدف :
تتعرض اللغة العربية فى وقتنا الحاضر لخطر النسيان و التضييع لذا علينا أن نقوم بواجبنا فى الحفاظ عليها ليس لأنها لغتنا القومية وانما هى لغة الاسلام فبدونها يصبح المسلم مقطوعا عن القرأن بل وعن هويته العربية الاسلامية لذا فإن حمايتها هى حماية للدين من الضياع لذا فنحن نقوم بهذا العمل نبتغى به الأجر من الله تعالى.


----------



## مسلم عقلاني (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*نظام العمل*

يحتوى الموقع على محرك بحث يمكن لأي زائر استخدامه للبحث عن معنى مصطلح ما. كما يحتوي على فهرس يمكن للزائر استخدامه لتصفح المصطلحات حسب التصنيفات العلمية.
يمكن لأي زائر التسجيل كعضو وفي هذه الحالة سيكون بإمكانه أن يقوم بالأتي :


إضافة مصطلح أجنبى مطلوب تعريفه و ترجمته
تقديم مقترحات للمصطلحات العربية المقابلة للمصطلحات الأجنبية
كتابة/تعديل صفحات تعريفية للمصطلحات المطلوب ترجمتها
تبادل وجهات النظر مع الأعضاء الأخرين في المنتدى
 يقوم المشرف العام باختيار الأعضاء النشطين للإشراف على الأقسام وفي حال اختيار عضو للإشراف على قسم سيكون له الصلاحيات التالية:


 اعتماد المصطلح العربى المناسب المقابل للمصطلح الأجنبي من بين مقترحات الأعضاء
اعتماد التعريف المناسب للمصطلح العلمي من بين مقترحات الأعضاء
انشاء أقسام فرعية في قسمه وتحديد المشرفين عليها
نقل مصطلحات/أقسام من قسم لآخر داخل القسم المشرف عليه


----------



## مسلم عقلاني (18 سبتمبر 2011)

يحتوي المشروع على المكونات التالية :


محرك بحث للبحث عن المصطلحات العلمية
فهرس للمصطلحات العلمية مع الترجمة وصفحة تعريفية
منتدى للتواصل بين الأعضاء


----------



## مسلم عقلاني (18 سبتمبر 2011)

من سيشارك


----------



## علي المجمعي (24 سبتمبر 2011)

انا مستعد للمشاركة، وخصوصا فيما يتعلق بالمصطلحات المستخدمة في مجال الهندسة المدنية، واعرف مهندسين في مجالات أخرى لهم المكنة على التعريب والحرص على ذلك


----------



## نبعة المدينة (24 سبتمبر 2011)

مسلم عقلاني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> منذ فترة طويلة وأنا أتسائل لماذا لا ندرس العلم بلغتنا العربية؟ فكل الأمم - حتى اليهود - يدرسون العلم بلغاتهم.
> 
> ...


اخي اشكرك على حرصك الكبير على الحفاظ على لغتنا العربيه .
اما سؤالك عن لماذا لا نحاول التعليم بلغتنا .السبب واضح لأن هناك من لهم مصلحه في ان يكون التعليم بالانجليزيه ..اتعرف لماذا لأن الطبقه المثقفه في وطننا العربي (او اشباه المثقفين )يشعروا انهم مميزون في انهم يعرفوا اللغه ألأجنبيه وانهم اذا تم التدريس باللغه العربيه يشعروا انهم يفقدوا هذه الميزه .وبالتالي يفقدوا الكثير من مصلحتهم .
وقد هرمــــــــــــنا ونحن ننتظر اللحظه التي يتم التعليم بلغتنا .
ولكن هذا الجيل الصاعد في وطننا العربي .وبعد الربيع العربي فان كل شيء سيكون نحو ألأفضل وسيتم انشاء الله ذلك بل اني اجزم ان هذا الجيل سينجح ما فشلنا به ..وستعيد اللغه العربيه مجدها وقد ولت ايامهم واليوم هو زمننا .


----------



## نبعة المدينة (24 سبتمبر 2011)

مسلم عقلاني قال:


> الهدف :
> تتعرض اللغة العربية فى وقتنا الحاضر لخطر النسيان و التضييع لذا علينا أن نقوم بواجبنا فى الحفاظ عليها ليس لأنها لغتنا القومية وانما هى لغة الاسلام فبدونها يصبح المسلم مقطوعا عن القرأن بل وعن هويته العربية الاسلامية لذا فإن حمايتها هى حماية للدين من الضياع لذا فنحن نقوم بهذا العمل نبتغى به الأجر من الله تعالى.


بوركت اخي وبورك كل من هو غيور فلنباشر ولنشن حمله ضد من يحاول التشكيك في قدرتنا على التعليم في لغتنا ..فالكل يعلم ان المؤامره كبيره على الحضاره العربيه وحتى تاريخنا قد تم الطعن فيه .


----------



## مسلم عقلاني (25 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

أشكر جميع الإخوة الذين أبدوا استعدادهم للمشاركة.

لقد انتهيت من تصميم الموقع بالفعل ولم يتبق سوى توفير مكان لاستضافته


----------



## مسلم عقلاني (25 سبتمبر 2011)

حتى أقوم برفع الموقع 

سأضع بعض المعلومات البسيطة بخصوص محرر النصوص الخاص بالموقع والخاص بكتابة صفحات تعريفية للمصطلحات العلمية.

محرر النصوص يعتمد على استخدام الأكواد في تحرير النصوص (مثل الhtml )

فمثلا عنوان رئيسي يكتب هكذا

@ع1 [العنوان الرئيسي]

وقد يرى بعض الأعضاء هذا الأسلوب صعبا ولكنه ضروري حتى يمكن ادراج الرموز الرياضية بطريقة سلسة.

وسأقوم بالتركيز على كيفية إدراج النصوص الرياضية


----------



## مسلم عقلاني (25 سبتمبر 2011)

قبل أن أكمل 

هناك مشكلة في رفع الصور

هل يمكن أن يفيدني أحد في هذه المسألة


----------



## علي المجمعي (25 سبتمبر 2011)

أخ مسلم :
1- مشكلتك في رفع الصور في الموقع الذي تعتزم انشاءه، ام هنا في هذا الملتقى ؟
2- ارسل لي مواصفات الاستضافة التي تريدها للموقع، السيرفر، والمساحة و غير ذلك ، فقد استطيع المساعدة في ذلك


----------



## MastaMinds (25 سبتمبر 2011)

إن شاء الله و بإذن الله يمكنني تولي المصطلحات الخاصة بمجالي (هندسة الطيران)


----------



## مسلم عقلاني (27 سبتمبر 2011)

> أخ مسلم :
> 1- مشكلتك في رفع الصور في الموقع الذي تعتزم انشاءه، ام هنا في هذا الملتقى ؟
> 2- ارسل لي مواصفات الاستضافة التي تريدها للموقع، السيرفر، والمساحة و غير ذلك ، فقد استطيع المساعدة في ذلك



المشكلة كانت في رفع الصور على الملتقى هنا. ولكن أظن أنني عرفت الطريقة.

أما بالنسبة لاستضافة الموقع فأنا وجدت بالفعل الكثير من مواقع الاستضافة الجيدة ولكني أحتاج أولا إلى إنهاء اجراءات استخراج فيزا حتى أتمكن من الدفع. فهي قضية وقت فقط لا أكثر​


----------



## مسلم عقلاني (27 سبتمبر 2011)

متابعة لصياغة النصوص الرياضية:

يحتوي محرر النصوص على امكانية اضافة النصوص الرياضية باللغة العربية بما يشمل

- الكسور
-التذييل والرفع لأس
-الجذور
-المصفوفات
-الكثير من الرموز الرياضية

فمثلا يمكن اضافة تعبير رياضي مثل





أو مثل





وسأحاول شرح كيفية كتابة هذه النصوص الرياضية


----------



## مسلم عقلاني (27 سبتمبر 2011)

أولا لإدراج أي نص رياضي لا بد من وضعه داخل (موجه البيئه) @ريض 

وذلك كالتالي

@ريض{
أكتب الجمل الرياضية هنا
}

مع ملاحظة أن تنتهي كل جملة بالفصلة المنقوطة ؛


فمثلا المثالين السابقين تم كتابتهما بالطريقة التالية


@ريض
{
أ+$جذر{ج_5\{{$تكامل_1^2} س^2}}؛ 
}

م= $عديد_الأسطر{
‘‘[‘‘
$الأسطر{
س\ص & ص\س& ع\ص؛
س\ع & ع\س & س\ص؛
س\ص&ص\ع&ع\س؛
}
‘‘]‘‘

}؛
}

قد تبدو هذه الصيغ معقدة ولكنها ستكون سهلة بعد قليل من الشرح بإذن الله.


----------



## مسلم عقلاني (27 سبتمبر 2011)

العوامل الرياضية البسيطة

يمكنك كتابة تعبيرات رياضية تحتوي على علامات الجمع والطرح والضرب والقسمة وسيتم عرض هذه التعبيرات بالطريقة المناسبة

مثال

@ريض{
أ=ب+ج؛
أ=ب+ج - د\ن؛
أ=ب+ج\د+9؛
أ=ب+ج\(د+9)؛
} 

لاحظ أن كل سطر ينتهي ب ؛

التعبير الرياضي السابق سيتم عرضه كما يلي


----------



## سناء عبدالله (6 أكتوبر 2011)

رائع اجد صعوبه فى فهم الكثثثثثثثثثثثير من المصلحات


----------



## جميل العربي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على الفكرة وقد تكلم عن هذا الموضوع منذ فترة حسب مااذكر حوالي خمس سنين وقال يومها: لماذا لانفرض على الغرب ان يترجموا مقالاتهم للعربية بدلا من أن يطلب منا نحن العرب بقرأتها باللغة الانكليزية


----------



## جميل العربي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا ماقاله احد الكتاب العرب


----------



## مسلم عقلاني (28 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

قمت بالانتهاء من تصميم الموقع ورفعه

يمكنكم الوصول إليه من الرابط التالي

www.arabic-wiki.com

يمكننى تلقي اقتراحاتكم وأرائكم في منتدى الموسوعة


----------



## مسلم عقلاني (30 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

أرجو التفاعل من الإخوة هنا


----------



## سودانيس (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مشروع هام جدا ويساعد على كتابة الكثير من الكتب الهندسية والمراجع


----------



## محمد فوزي إسماعيل (17 فبراير 2012)

بني
... لكي تكون ملكا مهابا بين الناس ..
إياك أن تتكلم في الأشياء 
إلا بعد أن تتأكد من صحة المصدر .. 
وإذا جاءك أحد بنبأ فتبين قبل أن تتهور.. 
وإياك والشائعة ..لا تصدق كل ما يقال ولا نصف ما تبصر .. 
وإذا ابتلاك الله بعدو .. قاومه بالإحسان إليه .. ادفع بالتي هي أحسن .. 
فإن العداوة تنقلب حباً .. 

إذا أردت أن تكتشف صديقاً .. سافر معه .. ففي السفر .. ينكشف الإنسان .. 
يذوب المظهر .. وينكشف المخبر ! ولماذا سمي السفر سفراً ؟؟؟ 
إلا لأنه عن الأخلاق والطبائع يسفر ! 

وإذا هاجمك الناس وأنت على حق .. أو قذعوك بالنقد.. فافرح .. 
إنهم يقولون لك .. أنت ناجح ومؤثر .. فالكلب الميت.. لا يُركل ! 
ولا يُرمى إلا الشجر المثمر ! 

بني : 
عندما تنتقد أحداً .. فبعين النحل تعود أن تبصر .. 
ولا تنظر للناس بعين ذباب ... فتقع على ما هو مستقذر! 

نم باكراً يا بني .. فالبركة في الرزق صباحاً .. 
وأخاف أن يفوتك رزق الرحمن .. لأنك.. تسهر ! 

وسأحكي لك قصه المعزة والذئب حتى لا تأمن من يمكر ... 
وحينما يثق بك أحد فإياك ثم إياك أن تغدر ! 
سأذهب بك لعرين الأسد .. وسأعلمك أن الأسد لم يصبح ملكاً للغابة لأنه يزأر!! 
ولكن لأنه .. عزيز النفس ! لا يقع على فريسة غيره ! 
مهما كان جائعاً .. يتضور .. لا تسرق جهد غيرك .. فتتجور ! 

سأذهب بك للحرباء .. حتى تشاهد بنفسك حيلتها ! 
فهي تلون جلدها بلون المكان .. لتعلم أن مثلها نسخ... تتكرر ! 
وأن هناك منافقين .. وهناك أناس بكل لباس تتدثر ! 
وبدعوى الخير .. تتستر ! 

تعود يا بني .. أن تشكر ..اشكر الله ! 
يكفي أنك تمشي .. وتسمع .. وتبصر ! 
أشكر الله وأشكر الناس .. فالله يزيد الشاكرين ! 
والناس تحب الشخص الذي عندما تبذل له .. يقدر ! 

اكتشفت يا بني .. أن أعظم فضيلة في الحياة.. الصدق! 
وأن الكذب وإن نجى .. فالصدق أخلق ! بمن كان مثلك! 

بني ... 
وفر لنفسك بديلاً لكل شيء .. استعد لأي أمر ! 
حتى لا تتوسل لنذل .. يذل ويحقر ! 
واستفد من كل الفرص .. لأن الفرص التي تأتي الآن .. قد لا تتكرر !! 

لا تتشكى ولا تتذمر .. أريدك متفائلاً .. مقبلاً على الحياة .. 
اهرب من اليائسين والمتشائمين ! وإياك أن تجلس مع رجل يتطير !! 

لا تتشمت ولا تفرح بمصيبة غيرك ... و إياك أن تسخر من شكل أحد ... 
فالمرء لم يخلق نفسه .. ففي سخريتك .. أنت في الحقيقة تسخر ! 
من صنع الذي أبدع وخلق وصور !! 

لا تفضح عيوب الناس .. فيفضحك الله في دارك .. 
فالله الساتر .. يحب من يستر ! ولا تظلم أحداً .. 
وإذا دعتك قدرتك على ظلم الناس .. فتذكر أن الله هو الأقدر ! 

وإذا شعرت بالقسوة يوماً .. فامسح على رأس يتيم .. 
ولسوف تدهش .. كيف للمسح أن يمسح القسوة من القلب .. فيتفطر ! 

لا تجادل .. في الجدل .. كلا الطرفين يخسر ! 
فإذا انهزمنا فقد خسرنا كبرياءنا نحن ! 
وإذا فزنا فلقد خسرنا .. الشخص الآخر ... 
لقد انهزمنا كلنا .. الذي انتصر ... والذي ظن أنه لم يُنصر ! 

لا تكن أحادي الرأي .. فمن الجميل أن تؤثر وتتاثر ! 
لكن إياك أن تذوب في رأي الآخرين ... وإذا شعرت بأن رأيك .. مع الحق .. 
فاثبت عليه ولا تتأثر ! 

تستطيع يا بني أن تغير قناعات الناس ... 
وأن تستحوذ على قلوب الناس وهي لا تشعر ! 
ليس بالسحر ولا بالشعوذة ... فبابتسامتك .. وعذوبة لفظك .. 
تستطيع بهما أن تسحر !! 
ابتسم ... فسبحان من جعل الابتسامة في ديننا.. (عبادة) وعليها نؤجر !! 
في الصين …... إن لم تبتسم لن يسمحوا لك أن تفتح متجر .. 
إن لم تجد من يبتسم لك .. ابتسم له أنت ! 
فإذا كان ثغرك بالبسمة يفتر .. بسرعة .. تتفتح لك القلوب لتعبر !! 

وحينما يقع في قلب الناس نحوك شك .. دافع عننفسك .. وضح .. برر ! 
لا تكن فضولياً تدس أنفك في كل أمر .. 
تقف مع من وقف إذا الجمهور تجمهر !! 
بني ..ترفع عن هذا .. إنه يسوءني هذا المنظر !! 

لا تحزن يا بني على ما في الحياة ! فما خلقنا فيها إلا لنمتحن ونبتلى .. 
حتى يرانا الله .. هل نصبر ؟؟؟ 
لذلك .....هون عليك ....ولا تتكدر ! وتأكد بأن الفرج قريب ... 
فإذا اشتد سواد السحب .. فعما قليل ستمطر !! 

لا تبك على الماضي .. فيكفي أنه مضى .. 
فمن العبث أن نمسك نشارة الخشب .. وننشر !! 
أنظر للغد .. استعد .. شمّر !! 
كن عزيزاً .. وبنفسك افخر ! 
فكما ترى نفسك سيراك الآخرون .. 
فإياك لنفسك يوماً أن تحقر !! 
فأنت تكبر حينما تريد أن تكبر .. 
وأنت فقط من يقرر أن يصغر ! 

وإذا أردت إصلاح الكون برمته .. سأقول لك ....لا.... أرجوك !! 
لا نريد أن نفقد الشر .. تخيل أن الكون من غير غشاشين ؟ 
ومن غير كذابين ... كيف سيعيش الشرفاء ؟؟؟ 
ومن أين نجني الحسنات؟؟ 
وكيف سنكون نحن ..الأميز والأشهر !


----------



## محمد فوزي إسماعيل (17 فبراير 2012)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## محمد فوزي إسماعيل (17 فبراير 2012)

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

اللهم انت ربى
خلقتنى وانا عبدك
وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت
اعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت
ابوء بنعمتك على
وابوء لك بذنبى
فاغفر لى 
انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت


----------



## مسلم عقلاني (13 يونيو 2012)

للرفع

++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## enas_s_sh (18 يوليو 2012)

tnx sir for the topic


----------



## edd (2 مايو 2013)

نرجوا النشر لإعلامنا بجاهزية المشروع كي نحاول المساهمة معكم .. وكلنا ندرك أن رقي الأمم برقي لغتها واستيعاب هذه اللغة لعلوم العصر على تنوعها ..سدد الله خطاكم


----------

